# تصاميم لمنازل متعددة



## Arch_M (28 يوليو 2008)

هذه تصاميم لمنازل موجودة ضمن عرض على بور بوينت بالمرفقات..امل الاستفادة​


----------



## mimi25 (28 يوليو 2008)

مشكور أخي. 
أتمنى أن يستفيد الجميع من هذا الملف.
مع تحياتي


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (29 يوليو 2008)

مجهود كبير وراْْئع.....اتمنى لك التوفيق ....وارجوا منك في المرات القادمة الخروج قليلا عن الطرز الكلاسيكية
التي باتت مكررة كثيرا....مع الشكر


----------



## مهند صاحب العوادي (29 يوليو 2008)

شكرا شكرا يا بطل


----------



## هندسة بانيقيا (30 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المشاركه المفيده


----------



## Arch_M (4 أغسطس 2008)

ابوغيثالشمري قال:


> مجهود كبير وراْْئع.....اتمنى لك التوفيق ....وارجوا منك في المرات القادمة الخروج قليلا عن الطرز الكلاسيكية
> التي باتت مكررة كثيرا....مع الشكر



شكرا لكم جميعا اهتمامكم وردودكم وكذلك اهم شيء الاستفادة من المخططات

في الحقيقة اخي ابو الغيث الشمري هي ليست بتصاميمي ولكن فعلا لست انا من المعجبين بالطراز الكلاسيكي للمنازل والمنتشر للأسف في اكثر من مدننا العربية ولكن هو طراز يدرس ويدرس(بضم الياء)..

في الحقيقة اعجبتني بعض التصاميم للمساقط كانت هناك بعض الحلول الرائعة وان كان لم تعجبني بعض حلول الواجهات التي لا تخلو كما اشرت انت عزيزي ابو الغيث من الكلاسيكية..اشكرك واشكركم جميعا على الردود والاهتمام


----------



## احمد توني (5 أغسطس 2008)

جميل مشكووووووووور


----------



## mnci (6 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخونا المميز ارك ام


----------



## iraqivisionary (6 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## طروقي (6 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندسة دنياقديما (6 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور على مشاركتك


----------



## الأسيف محمد (6 أغسطس 2008)

اتمنى لك التوفيق ولكن رحم الله امرءا عرف قدر نفسه فلماذا البعض يدخل نفسه بما لا قدرة له عليه انا لا اثبط ولكن فلندع الامر لأهله ولنتعلم اولا ثم بعد ذلك نتصدى للاعمال ولو عندي معلومه كنت قلنها ولكني جديد في المجال هذا
.


----------



## Arch_M (7 أغسطس 2008)

اشكركم اعزائي..
ومناقشتكم الجميلة..واتمنى ان اكون قد افدتكم وافدتموني بارائكم الجميلة


----------



## أتعب أنا (14 فبراير 2009)

شكرا شكراشكرا شكراشكرا شكرا


----------



## سـليمان (14 فبراير 2009)

مجهود تشكرررررررررررررررر
علية


----------



## طاهر ملحم (14 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (15 فبراير 2009)

شكرا ً على هذه التصاميم


----------



## مهندس بغداد (15 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا على التصاميم*


----------



## وليد الثرواني (15 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لك أخي العزيز .


----------



## Arch_M (15 فبراير 2009)

الشكر لله..ثم شكرا لكم مروركم...


----------



## حمادة بدر (15 فبراير 2009)

مشكور 
وربنا يارب دايما فى تقدم
ونشوف انجازات أحسن واجمل


----------



## ملولي (16 فبراير 2009)

مجهود تشكرررررررررررررررر


----------



## نانسي الرشيدي (17 فبراير 2009)

ماشاء الله مجهود رائع ومتميز بصراحة انا استفدت كثير جدا من هذه الفلل واتمنى لو عندك فيلا دورها الاول عبارة عن شقتين والف شكر ليك مرة تانية


----------



## mmm_mahran (17 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خبرا 
انا حقا استفدت منها


----------



## med89 (28 فبراير 2009)

جميل جدا اخي واصل مجهودك........


----------



## midocom (28 فبراير 2009)

شكرااااااااااا اخي نريد المزيد


----------



## أمير البحر (1 مارس 2009)

مشكور يا غالي الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## mahmoud alsamawi (2 مارس 2009)

_اشكركم كثيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير _


----------



## Arch_M (2 مارس 2009)

شكرا مروركم ونورتم الموضوع..


----------



## سحر اسماعيل بكر (2 مارس 2009)

ارجو المساعدة اريد مخطط لمنزل مساحتها 200م^2 ولكم جزيل الشكر والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## م / وليد (2 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك عمل طيب و مجهود مقدر


----------



## محمود الازرقي (9 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا يا مهندسنا المبدع


----------



## راسم النعيمي (9 مارس 2009)

بديييييييييييييييييييع جدا الف شكر وبارك الله فيك وبانتظار المزيد


----------



## Arch_M (9 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك اخي..المهم الاستفادة


----------



## عبدالله مناصرة (10 مارس 2009)

شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ كثيرـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراً


----------



## hamsa (10 مارس 2009)

جازك الله كل خير على هذه الافادة وجعلها بميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## م/العمري (11 مارس 2009)

thanks so much 


majed


----------



## ميرا1985 (3 أبريل 2009)

ابجد يعطيك الف عافية
بسي هون مقيد تقريبا بالصندوق ( التصميم )
يمكن ع حسب الدولة 
وموفق يا رب


----------



## نجوى كرم (4 أبريل 2009)

مشكور بس جزاكم الله الف خير لو بتفيدونى انا عندى قطعة ارض بها مناسيب اعلى منسوب من الشارع 4.30 وتبدا الارض من منسوب 4 وعندى بعدها منسوب 3.30 وبعده منسوب 2 وهنا تنتهى قطعة الارض ويبدا منسوب 1.5 تم منسوب البحر 0.00 يعنى قطعة الارض عالبحر والمنسوب الاعلى بالشارع بدى تحليل لقطعة الارض اى تحليل معمارى كامل من غير البرنامج الوضيفى


----------



## Arch_M (5 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لكم على ردودكم.. جميعا وان شاء الله استفدتم
اختي نجوى كرم!!!!!...انتي فنانة ومبدعة اعطينا التصميم الذي قمتي به في موضوع منفصل ومن ثم سيتم الرد من قبل العضاء ومساعدتك على تحسين التصميم..ولكن مسألة التصميم الجاهز والتحليل الجاهز صعبة..انتي طالبة وفي مقتبل حياتك ولا بد ان تثابري على الابداع والاعتماد على نفسك...اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## أبوالوليد (5 أبريل 2009)

مشكور على روح المشاركة
والحرص على استفادة الجميع
شكرا لك
ودمتم..


----------



## محمد الرفيعي (6 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (6 أبريل 2009)

جهد مشكوووووووور وشكرا


----------



## eng_mahmoud_aero (7 أبريل 2009)

شكرااااا كثيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس رواوص (7 أبريل 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم ووفق الله فى دينك ودنياك.........


----------



## مهندس رواوص (7 أبريل 2009)

مشكور جدااااااااااااا اخي الكريم


----------



## tytouuu (7 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك merrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrci


----------



## ابودانيال (8 أبريل 2009)

*بارك الله فيك ووفقك،،،*​


----------



## نورالدين تو (25 أبريل 2009)

نشكر هذه الجهود الطيبة


----------



## chebbah_ahmed (28 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك ودمت بخير


----------



## chebbah_ahmed (31 ديسمبر 2011)

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## chebbah_ahmed (31 ديسمبر 2011)

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## chebbah_ahmed (31 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## chebbah_ahmed (31 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك على هذه الاعمال المفيدة


----------



## chebbah_ahmed (31 ديسمبر 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس أحمدالسالم (31 ديسمبر 2011)

ششششششكرا واتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## bmnd_technic (1 يناير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## تكفيني الذكرى.. (1 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## شفق66 (2 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً​*


----------



## eng-sharif (7 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## abo khald (12 يناير 2012)

مشكوووووور


----------



## محمد حمدى ناصف (13 يناير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك.*​


[SIZE=+0][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"]

[/URL][/URL]



[URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"]

[/URL][/URL]​

​
​
​​[/SIZE]​[SIZE=+0]

شكرى تقديرى ​[/SIZE]​


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 يناير 2012)

تسلم أيدك يا بشمهندس


----------



## iyadcoo (30 يناير 2012)

مشكور جدا


----------



## م قاسم محمد (30 يناير 2012)

جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## حسام حسن 36 (2 فبراير 2012)

مشكور على الروعه دى


----------



## a7med fahmi (8 فبراير 2012)

*thanks*


----------



## ahmed2005ahmed (14 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الافريق (14 فبراير 2012)

هل جربت هذا الموقع / ادخل بسرعة حتى لاتندم لاتفوتك الفرصة 
http://signup.wazzub.info/?lrRef=0096baf6


----------



## عاشق الفوتوشوب (20 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الغليبي (22 فبراير 2012)

*الف شكر ياباشا على هذا العمل الرائع*​


----------



## engwah (24 فبراير 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عبدالخالق أبوالخير (20 مارس 2012)

مجهود جبار تسلم يالغالي وفقك الله


----------



## ولاء الياسري (21 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## م.ام علي (22 مارس 2012)

مشكور اخي العزيز 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حاتم المختار (12 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا ..بارك الله فيك


----------



## heguehm (16 أبريل 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا *​


----------

